# Who Wants To Be The Guinea Pig For Potentially The Best S3 Spring Only Lowering Option?



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Having read mixed reviews about the H&R Sport springs, both for this (S3) application and others in general, my mind started to wonder if there was a better alternative. After pondering for a brief moment, I recalled that other recent VW platforms have had great success with Volkswagen Racing (VWR) springs. It seemed that the general consensus is that these were the best springs for a moderate drop, perhaps slightly more conservative than H&R Sports in most applications, to be used with the OE dampers and largely maintain stock handling characteristics, save for a slight increase in firmness and less body roll. In all my internet perusing, I've never once read of VWR springs being described as "bouncy", the adjective that initially led me to look elsewhere besides the H&R Sports. What I have read is slightly firmer and tighter with decreased body roll and a moderate drop. It's my understanding that these springs are designed to work with the OE dampers. The biggest differentiator of these springs is that (at least in past applications) they have been linear springs, as are the OE springs, whereas the overwhelming majority of other aftermarket springs are progressive in nature.

A quick search for platform twin MK7 Golf R shows that VWR indeed has springs for this application. I do not fully understand the relationship between VW and VWR, but if you visit VWR's main website (http://volkswagenracing.co.uk), you'll see RacingLine Performance Parts. From there, you'll be able to find the MK7 Golf R springs, which also lists the 8V S3 in the full compatibility list (http://www.racingline-aus.com/parts/vwr-sport-springs-golf-7-r-acc-compatible/). For reference the part number is VWR31G70R.

It does state that they are "ACC" compatible, which is VW speak for the magnetic ride system.

So _if_ these springs follow the same design philosophy as previous applications, I think they may be a great solution in aftermarket spring only applications.

The question now is, who's going to be the guinea pig?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

please add location to your profile!

VWR31G70R is for the golf r


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

it'll be interesting


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

*Who Wants To Be The Guinea Pig For Potentially The Best S3 Spring Only Loweri...*



BClear said:


> Having read mixed reviews about the H&R Sport springs, both for this (S3) application and others in general, my mind started to wonder if there was a better alternative. After pondering for a brief moment, I recalled that other recent VW platforms have had great success with Volkswagen Racing (VWR) springs. It seemed that the general consensus is that these were the best springs for a moderate drop, perhaps slightly more conservative than H&R Sports in most applications, to be used with the OE dampers and largely maintain stock handling characteristics, save for a slight increase in firmness and less body roll. In all my internet perusing, I've never once read of VWR springs being described as "bouncy", the adjective that initially led me to look elsewhere besides the H&R Sports. What I have read is slightly firmer and tighter with decreased body roll and a moderate drop. It's my understanding that these springs are designed to work with the OE dampers. The biggest differentiator of these springs is that (at least in past applications) they have been linear springs, as are the OE springs, whereas the overwhelming majority of other aftermarket springs are progressive in nature.
> 
> A quick search for platform twin MK7 Golf R shows that VWR indeed has springs for this application. I do not fully understand the relationship between VW and VWR, but if you visit VWR's main website (http://volkswagenracing.co.uk), you'll see RacingLine Performance Parts. From there, you'll be able to find the MK7 Golf R springs, which also lists the 8V S3 in the full compatibility list (http://www.racingline-aus.com/parts/vwr-sport-springs-golf-7-r-acc-compatible/). For reference the part number is VWR31G70R.
> 
> ...


Please keep in mind that VW's adjustable suspension and Audi's adjustable suspension are two different systems. Audi uses magnetic fluid in the damper charged by electrical pulses, and VW's uses electromechanical adjustable valves. I see people thinking they're the same all the time, just trying to keep it clear. Whether that matters as far as springs, doubtful...just trying to clear up potential confusion on the systems.

Good writeup on the differences attached:
http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=48


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

jrwamp said:


> Please keep in mind that VW's adjustable suspension and Audi's adjustable suspension are two different systems. Audi uses magnetic fluid in the damper changed by electrical pulses, and VW's uses electromechanical adjustable valves. I see people thinking they're the same all the time, just trying to keep it clear. Whether that matters as far as springs, doubtful...just trying to clear up potential confusion on the systems.
> 
> Good writeup on the differences attached:
> http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=48


Thanks for the info. I did not know that the systems were distinct.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> please add location to your profile!
> 
> VWR31G70R
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Ryan. I know we're talking about comparing platforms here, but do you think the VWR springs may be slightly less bouncy than the H&R Sports due to their slightly more conservative drop and linear nature?

I haven't contacted them, but USP Motorsports seems to have the springs available at a reasonable price: http://www.uspmotorsports.com/VWR-Sport-Springs-MK7-Golf-R.html.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

BClear said:


> Thanks for the input Ryan. I know we're talking about comparing platforms here, but do you think the VWR springs may be slightly less bouncy than the H&R Sports due to their slightly more conservative drop and linear nature?
> 
> I haven't contacted them, but USP Motorsports seems to have the springs available at a reasonable price: http://www.uspmotorsports.com/VWR-Sport-Springs-MK7-Golf-R.html.


np

progressive vs linear, I don't think that has a specific effect on the bounce.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting these springs but am a little concerned about them not really being tested on the S3 sedan body. Sure it's all mqb but shouldn't the spring rate be different due to the longer wheelbase (I think?) and whatever rear weight differences from the golf platform? I emailed VWR weeks ago because the compatibility lists I see are vague but never got a reply.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

Linear or progressive is not something you can say is better or worse handling. a progressive spring you do feel the ramp up which not all like. I actually prefer a linear as it feels consistent the whole way through.

But on a Mag car the progressive still might be the choice when it's on comfort. You have the the soft valving for freeway driving where you're riding on the soft part of the spring. I do NOT use comfort when on city streets as it does not have enough valving the keep from bottoming out on pot holes. I'd bet the linear spring is awesome when on dynamic thought!!


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Just a little food for thought:

Who do you think VWR calls when they want a spring set...or what for them is a whole bunch of spring sets? 

I can assure you it is not the same company that makes the springs for the production Golfs. It's the same guys they rely on for all their special applications...

And don't say Eibach, that relationship died sometime in the 90s...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

For the folks who are talking about trying VWR springs VWR31G70R on the MQB S3. 

While there are a few vendors out there suggesting (on their web site) that these springs work for both platforms, Golf R & S3 (MQB), some vendors only show these springs working on the Golf R. While VWR has several options for MQB springs (Golf, GTI, R - all unique part numbers), the VWR31G70R (Golf R) springs will NOT work on the Audi MQB chassis. The VWR MQB coilovers for the Golf R will work on the S3, but again, not the springs.

Audi designed the struts and shocks differently so the springs are a taller design on the S3. FYI, VWR should be releasing their new Audi A3 and S3 sport springs in the next couple months. And they will work for mag ride (as do the R springs work with DCC). Hope this saves someone a headache.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ah, good to hear they're working on an Audi-specific version. I'd emailed them months ago about compatibility and never heard back.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

S3 with the prototype VWR springs.

http://iconosquare.com/p/1157647027914610135_1428337244


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

I got ECS spacer kit.
I am ready to try this lowering kit set.

Let me know


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

Bump for any info, feedback, announcements, etc. I see they can be bought now at USP: 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...prings/VWR-Sport-Springs-Audi-S3-and-RS3.html


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

I was told that vwr does not recommend we use the golf mqb springs for the mqb s3. Vwr is designing springs specifically for the s3. Any site that claims the golf vwr springs will work for an s3 is greatly misinforming you. Vwr's website does not indicate that these springs will work on s3.


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

These are S3 specific springs. Below is a response from VWR this morning.
















Diztek said:


> I was told that vwr does not recommend we use the golf mqb springs for the mqb s3. Vwr is designing springs specifically for the s3. Any site that claims the golf vwr springs will work for an s3 is greatly misinforming you. Vwr's website does not indicate that these springs will work on s3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Diztek said:


> I was told that vwr does not recommend we use the golf mqb springs for the mqb s3. Vwr is designing springs specifically for the s3. Any site that claims the golf vwr springs will work for an s3 is greatly misinforming you. Vwr's website does not indicate that these springs will work on s3.


this is correct, however. 

the springs are ready for the S3.

MFG# VWR3130S3

see the last two digits of the sku?
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...prings/VWR-Sport-Springs-Audi-S3-and-RS3.html


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I have to update my notes as I have more experience on these now:

so here are my ammended thoughts. 


I had the VWR springs on my mk6 Golf R
they were a little bouncy when compared to stock, but it's no big deal. Wasn't as bouncy as H&R on the S3.

I have the H+R springs on my mk7 S3.
they are a lot bouncier when compared to stock 

both improved look
the H+R on the S3, improved handling MORE than VWR did on the Golf R.
So I guess they are a bit firmer.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

USP doesn't have them in stock yet. They have placed a purchase order with VWR for them. They are on backorder and will ship from the UK to USA in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Once again...nothing developed for the A3 2.0T quattro.....sucks....


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

this is great news!!! been waiting for these to come out. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't quite understand how they can use the same springs for the S3 and RS3...isn't the RS3 a lot heavier in the front given the 5- cylinder engine?


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

Quick google shows the S3 sedan weighing 3,462 pounds, and the RS3 sport back weighing 3,351 pounds.

I would think more of its weight would be out over the front than the s3, but not sure. Possible the weights over the front struts are similar. 








VWNCC said:


> I don't quite understand how they can use the same springs for the S3 and RS3...isn't the RS3 a lot heavier in the front given the 5- cylinder engine?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RUPERTPUPKIN said:


> Quick google shows the S3 sedan weighing 3,462 pounds, and the RS3 sport back weighing 3,351 pounds.
> 
> I would think more of its weight would be out over the front than the s3, but not sure. Possible the weights over the front struts are similar.


The S3 sedan (Euro spec is 1430 kg = 3146 lbs). The 3462 lb you got for the S3 sedan is the US spec. US spec cars are always heavier than euro-spec ones.

So it is 3146 lbs vs. 3351 lbs. The RS3 is a lot heavier than the S3.


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

I know U.S. Spec is heavier, but there is not 316 pounds of heavier between S3 sedan in the U.S. and Europe. 

They measure curb and gross weights differently than we do. If somehow they crammed 316 pounds into the U.S. sedan I would love to know where. I find that number to be impossible. 







VWNCC said:


> The S3 sedan (Euro spec is 1430 kg = 3146 lbs). The 3462 lb you got for the S3 sedan is the US spec. US spec cars are always heavier than euro-spec ones.
> 
> So it is 3146 lbs vs. 3351 lbs. The RS3 is a lot heavier than the S3.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Once again...nothing developed for the A3 2.0T quattro.....sucks....


Yup...The A3 Quattro never gets any love!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RUPERTPUPKIN said:


> I know U.S. Spec is heavier, but there is not 316 pounds of heavier between S3 sedan in the U.S. and Europe.
> 
> They measure curb and gross weights differently than we do. If somehow they crammed 316 pounds into the U.S. sedan I would love to know where. I find that number to be impossible.


I think you are missing the point. The point is that you were comparing US-spec S3 with Euro-Spec RS3. As you said, they measure the curb and gross weights differently, that means the weights shouldn't be compared that way.

Instead, we should compare Euro-spec S3 with Euro-spec RS3. Hence, 3146 (Euro-S3) vs. 3351 lbs (Euro-RS3) and the question of how VWR can use the same springs on these 2 cars. 

The US-spec S3 weight and whether iti s 316 lbs heavier is irrelevant to the point.


----------



## damdeez (Feb 17, 2008)

Now that these have come out has anyone got them installed?

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...prings/VWR-Sport-Springs-Audi-S3-and-RS3.html


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I had them for three weeks, had to remove them. car was too low and causing issues.
I am now using the VWR coil overs, quite happy.

I have heard that 4 Audi S3's in the USA are running the lowering springs now, and no problems.

Good luck
pls report back and keep us posted.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> I had them for three weeks, had to remove them. car was too low and causing issues.
> I am now using the VWR coil overs, quite happy.
> 
> I have heard that 4 Audi S3's in the USA are running the lowering springs now, and no problems.
> ...



Were the springs in fact defectiv? Or do they just sit that low?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

rex_racer said:


> Were the springs in fact defectiv? Or do they just sit that low?


not just low, too low
but it got sorted out.


----------



## damdeez (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone have any reviews or pictures of the reworked version of the springs?


----------

